# Warsaw,Scamps,Dolphin,Mingo's,AJ and Almaco



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Today's crew was B-rad, Nick, Rob,Tim and myself. We headed out of the Pensacola pass around 6 or so with a destination for the spur. We made a quick troll by the Big O just in case a lonely wahoo was hanging around. After three passes anda mulitude of cuda and aj's, it was once again off to the SE. About 45 miles out we ran upon a nice formed line with flyers. There was an.8 temp change blue water with a rip. After 5 miles or so it was clearand the only thing on the line was dolphin. At one time you could have walked across them they were so thick. We again pick up our lines and continued on our run and gun to the south about 68 miles. At around 10 o'clock the winds picked up to a steady 15 or more and with no knock downs the decision was made to run to the NW in hopes of finding somethingfloating.A few passes on the formed line and we decided that a few dolphin for the trip home was in order. We happen upon a floating log and with jig in hand I went down to about 300 ft and bam it was game on (I thought) the poor little torque 200 didn't stand a chance. With three lost fish it again was time to lick our wounds and head in to a grouper spot. Rob was the first to go down and bam it was game on for him (but he caught his) anice 34 # warsaw was his reward. We finished up with a few scamp and almacos then made the run in. Fellows I can feel the blue water coming in closer every day. It won't be long now. We stopped by the area between the edge and the 131 to pay our respects to Steve Kaiser. That area will from this day forward be thought of as Kaiser Alley to the team. Gene


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had another good trip. Well done team Recess. Bet those dolphin will taste mighty fine.......:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job ! Good to a see Warsaw! What do you think took you down town jigging around the log? Wahoo?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Recess,

Great to see you out there!!! We didn't get as far south as you all, but it was great to hear that there is fish life south of the 100 fathom line.

You guys were BUSY when we ran up to you and I doubt I could catch a fish if you threw it at me!!!!! :doh Wink Wink :letsdrink

I'll PM you all, Team Recess,but you have ABSOLUTLY made my boys day. (Pics to follow)


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Forgot,

That picture looks like you are missing at LEAST 3 Doplphin!!!!

THANKS!!!! You just may have extended Team Run Dovers fishing life another 3 Months!!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

great report and nice mess of fish.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

We had another great day on the water. The crew worked really well together to put a nice mess of fish on the cleaning table. Mahi is on the menu this week along with a side of warsaw. Here are a few pictures from the trip. We really did not have time to take to many pictures the action was just to fast and furious. Would have been great to have a video of the dolphin,they werea riot on spinning gear. 










Mahi box shot.










Warsaw from 300 feet on a Saragosa 8000 on 30 pound braid.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! What a day. Way to go Team Recess!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

It was a lot of fun guys! Rob, the warsaw was well played on 30lb line...congrats! 

The school of dolphin we found was huge...organized chaos I believe is how Tim put it earlier in the day. Mahi indeed was on the menu tonight....very tired and full now, so time to sleep.


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Another great time on the playground with Team Recess! Great teamwork out there guys, had a great time. Next time well get the big ones 

Congrats on the warsaw Rob! That was a FAST fight for that outfit!

Those crazy darned stripped zebra need to MOOOOOVE out of the way!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Gene it looks like yall had a good time! thats a nice mess of those pesky dolphin you hate so much to catchokeoke BTW thanks for the bonito. that will save us alot of time later in the summer! oh and the grouper you gave me was awesome! Pecan Crusted Grouper..mm mm good! thanks again buddy! great report!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Team Recess never has a slow day. There is no such thing as a slow day. Congrats on another great trip. Joe


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch as usual Gene. :clap:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Thanks for the report on the trolling conditions out there, I'm ready to do some!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you guys are awesome! but don't let the fwc see these post , they will blame you for no fish left in the gulf. ha ha


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Dang, My fillets did not look like that!!!!!! Tim, can you make a mahi cleaning instrutional video next time?????? :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Mullethead (5/2/2009)*Good job ! Good to a see Warsaw! What do you think took you down town jigging around the log? Wahoo?


 Yes, I am petty sure it was a wahoo because we were still in 800ft. and the head shakes. Plus the teeth marks on the jig. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (5/3/2009)*Dang, My fillets did not look like that!!!!!! Tim, can you make a mahi cleaning instrutional video next time?????? :clap


You got buddy you want small dolphin or large dolphin cause i do them diffrently.I'll make it happen just have to find someone to hold the camera.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rob Added some more pictures above. That's was a the right size of warsaw for that out fit. Good job.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Last night, we dipped some of the mahi and warsaw in a egg wash, battered with a panko/essence mixture, and then seared in butter....was excellent.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Congrats again recess. We also got into the mahi about 35 miles south of DI and put 15 in the boat all between 3 and 6 pounds. That is a nice way to add to the box.

Maclin


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great looking box of fish, how did the Warsaw taste?


----------



## wahoowacker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats an awsome catch. Im glad to hear that the blue water may be getting closer. Also I have to tell you that boat ( or small cruise ship) of yours is awsome.I live right around the corner from you so I see it every day. I hope you guys dont catch all the fish before I have a chance to get out on a charter and get some for myself. Once again great catch, I would wish you continuing good luck but I dont think you need it.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

great job guys!:bowdown and rob congrats on that stud. i see you also got a scorpion grouper. they taste great as well. we got 3 when i went with lickety split. the poison is in the spines. suppose to pack a good sting. good thing no one found out. thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Ocean Man (5/4/2009)*Great looking box of fish, how did the Warsaw taste?


Ocean Man, the Warsaw tasted great and the cheeks from it were fantastic. It has a real firm texture totally diffrent from Scamp. 

Rob


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah the warsaw was very different. Although the taste was like a grouper, the texture was more like a good juicy chicken breast thats cooked just right. The first time I cooked it on the grill I thought i had over cooked it, but after playing with it the second time i figured out thats what it is suppose be like. Not my favorite grouper because of it, but i sure want to hookup with one myself =) Great catch Rob!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Kaiser Alley it is. congrats on a great day


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Gene we saw you guys out there. Man that boat looks good on the water. I can feel the blue stuff too. We had the wahoo rods on the boat but we didnt put much effort into it. Next trip though I'll be on the hunt. Nice warsaw by the way, thats one we haven't caught on Lickety.


----------

